# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING Q & A >  10 weeks out

## CMPD213

So i'm 10 weeks out.. Here are pictures http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=370434

Anyways, im trying to figure out what to do. Right now i'm only doing cardio 3 times a week for 30 mins a session, i was thinking about bumping that up to 5 times a week at 20 minutes a session or 5 times a week at 30 minutes a session. Any suggestions? It's very light cardio, like below 120 BPM, usually 90-110 BPM

Also, i'm keeping a basic diet. I'm at 350g protein, 250g carbs, and 100g fat. I'll take that down week by week something like this

Week 10- 350/250/100
Week 9- 350/225/100
Week 8- 365/225/100
Week 7- 365/200/100
Week 6- 375/175/100
Week 5- 375/150/100
Week 4- Same
Week 3- Same
Week 2- Same
Last week- 350/100/100
7 days- 1 gal water
6 days- 1.5 gal water
5 days- 2 gal water
4 days- 1.5 gal water
3 days- 1 gal water
2 days- .5 gal water
1 day- .25gal water before 3pm, glass of red wine before bed
Day of the show- Carb load with donuts in the morning washed down with a glass of red wine, rice cakes before stepping on stage


What do you all think about my cardio idea? What about my dieting and water idea? This is my first show ever so it's a big experiment

----------


## FireGuy

At 10 weeks out I would be doing cardio every day for at least 45 minutes, you have plenty of calories in that diet to hold your muscle. I dont like your water idea but we can visit that situation when it becomes necessary.

----------


## D7M

out of curiosity...what's the rational behind the glass of red wine?

----------


## FireGuy

Some use alcohol as a vasodialator prior to going on stage.

----------


## D7M

> Some use alcohol as a vasodialator prior to going on stage.


And one glass of red wine will give that effect? Interesting.

----------


## FireGuy

When you are in contest shape you can see radical changes in your body just from eating a meal.

----------


## D7M

Ah, true. thanks.

----------


## CMPD213

> At 10 weeks out I would be doing cardio every day for at least 45 minutes, you have plenty of calories in that diet to hold your muscle. I dont like your water idea but we can visit that situation when it becomes necessary.


Alright, i'll kick the cardio up a notch.. I mean worst case scenario you see my 8 weeks out pictures and tell me to change something haha... That water idea was exactly that, an idea, i don't know much about it but we have time to talk about that




> out of curiosity...what's the rational behind the glass of red wine?


Like fireguy said it helps with vascularity and i hear it actually helps take some extra water out of your system because your kidneys use water to try and break down the alchohol.. Not sure how true it is but i'll try it

----------


## FireGuy

Bump for the 8 week update with pics.

----------


## CMPD213

I'll have them up within the next couple days, sorry i've been super busy and havent had a chance to upload them

----------


## FireGuy

No problem, I totally understand the demands on your time this close to the show. Just checking to see how things are coming along.

----------


## CMPD213

I've been posing at the gym a couple days a week in the morning after cardio/abs and everyone is telling me i look closer than 8 weeks out, my legs are getting really seperated and veins are starting to pop out. I have the lines in my obliques coming through too...

Hopefully i'll have pictures up by the weekend

----------


## FireGuy

Dont listen to the crowd, even if you are a couple weeks ahead that is where you should be.

----------


## CMPD213

Yeah they all say i look good but when i look in the mirror i still think i'm fat and im shrinking. I'm trying to stay mentally strong though, i'm doing pretty good

----------


## FireGuy

So less than 5 weeks now? How about some pics so we can gauge the progress???

----------


## CMPD213

Bad news man.. I was supposed to take pictures this past saturday because it was 5 weeks out but i was squatting and i hurt my back. I think it's just a strain because i'm not cripple but it definately hurts to do everything. I tried posing for pictures but i cant flex my back, it's from my right obliques all the way around to the middle of my back on the right side. I'm going to cut squats and deadlifts from my workouts, hopefully that will help. I'll be taking pictures as soon as i can... This morning i was supposed to do cardio/abs and i was practically in tears after walking for 20 minutes, so i tried doing abs and i could barely do 10 crunches because the pain was so bad... From what everyone tells me i'm about a week or two ahead of schedule so i'm not as worried as i should be. I think i'm breaking the 10% fat berrier because i'm starting to get cuts and striations in places i didnt even know it happened... I iced my back for an hour and it seemed to help, so i'll probably ice it again tonight... I know it's hard to tell me without any pictures but do you think i am safe to start cardio twice a day? 30 minutes in the morning 30 minutes at night? Medium intensity (the rotating stair machine at level 8)

----------


## FireGuy

At 5 weeks out I am always at twice a day cardio, but then again I keep calories high throughout as well.

----------


## CMPD213

Alright, thanks fireguy.. I'll post pictures of me 4 weeks out Saturday

----------


## CMPD213

4 weeks

----------


## CMPD213

4 week 2

----------


## CMPD213

4 week 3

----------


## CMPD213

Time to step up the cardio a notch, i'm not cutting down fast enough i dont think

----------


## mcx

Come see me at my gym, ill teach you how to pose. No kidding. I had a great teacher when i was learning. Posing is a huge part of this whole thing. I treatd my posing routine as part of cardio. Id do it over and over for 30 min a day.

----------


## FireGuy

You are getting leaner and the posing had improved but still needs some work. Couple things. On the front repose you need to get your heels together. On both back double and back lat spead you need to kick a leg back and display a calf. Last, your side tricep is wrong, you gotta get the away arm behind your back and in contact with the display arm. I see some good improvement overall and would also recommend bumping up the cardio.

----------


## Narkissos

I think you're behind.

Almost 3k calories being ingested at this point, and only the modicum of cardio?

Step it up or you'll make the typical noob mistake of showing up out of shape, under the misguided attempt to come in 'big'.

----------


## CMPD213

> You are getting leaner and the posing had improved but still needs some work. Couple things. On the front repose you need to get your heels together. On both back double and back lat spead you need to kick a leg back and display a calf. Last, your side tricep is wrong, you gotta get the away arm behind your back and in contact with the display arm. I see some good improvement overall and would also recommend bumping up the cardio.


Thanks fireguy, i'll be sure to practice on those.. I thought i was allowed to have my arms like that for side tricep, i didnt think you HAD to put them how you said

----------


## CMPD213

> I think you're behind.
> 
> Almost 3k calories being ingested at this point, and only the modicum of cardio?
> 
> Step it up or you'll make the typical noob mistake of showing up out of shape, under the misguided attempt to come in 'big'.


Thanks for saying that nark. Definately some motivation to get me going.. Everyone at the gym says, oh you look great you look great and then i see people who are doing the same show as me and they are only showing 2 abs so i feel way ahead. I guess i shouldn't look at anyone but myself and be the best i can be... I'm competing in the novice show, everyone is saying these judges love size that's why i was laying low on cardio and stuff. I'm starting cardio like this tommorrow.

Monday- 45minutes morning, 15 minute pre/15 minutes post, 45 minute night
Tuesday- Same
Wednesday- 45 minutes morning, off day, 45 minutes night
Thursday- Same as monday and tuesday
Friday- Same as monday and tuesday
Saturday- 15 minutes pre/15minutes post, 45 minutes night
Sunday- Same as saturday

With my work schedule it can't be the same everyday, that also has to do with my gym hours... I mean if it's really that bad where it should be the same all day i guess i could bundle up and run in the 20 degree weather, you guys are the experienced ones though so let me know.

----------


## Narkissos

^^I don't see why you'd need to be in the gym 3 times per day.

Do an hour in the morning and 45 minutes pwo.

Add 5 gr BCAAs right after training, then do your cardio.

Directly after cardio... ingest your GDA (metformin or whatever you're using), and have your pwo meal.

Simple.

-CNS

----------


## Narkissos

btw: I think it's beyond time that you post your diet and training exactly as they currently are.

You're running on borrowed time right now.

----------


## FireGuy

> Thanks fireguy, i'll be sure to practice on those.. I thought i was allowed to have my arms like that for side tricep, i didnt think you HAD to put them how you said


You dont HAVE to do it that way. But it is the proper way to do. Would hate to see you being the only guy in the line-up doing a modified side tricep.

----------


## CMPD213

> btw: I think it's beyond time that you post your diet and training exactly as they currently are.
> 
> You're running on borrowed time right now.


Alright, i feel ya. Thanks alot man, i'm taking a lot of BCAA and Glutamine because i'm so worried about losing too much muscle and stuff. I'll probably be taking weekly photos now

----------


## CMPD213

> You dont HAVE to do it that way. But it is the proper way to do. Would hate to see you being the only guy in the line-up doing a modified side tricep.


That makes sense, i just felt that i could show my tricep better with how i did it this time around. But you are definately right, i want to stick out BUT not because i'm posing different than everyone else

----------


## NewMuscle83

I was following your progress. Any updates?

----------


## CMPD213

I ended up placing 3rd out of 7.. Better than the lower half, right?... I feel i lost the show in the last 2 weeks, i took some advice from some people on carb depleting and i lost 15 pounds in a week, lost all my energy, it was definately a lesson learnt though. It was an awesome experience though and i definately recommend if you haven't to compete atleast once, such a thrill

----------


## FireGuy

Be sure and post up some pics from the show when you get a chance. I know we already talked PM but nothing wrong with a 3rd your first time out.

----------


## CMPD213

I definately will when i get the pictures, a guy from the gym was at prejudging taking pictures of everyone and he saved all the pictures to a Cd, so it's making it's way around to all the competitors, should have it this week... Appreciate the support from everyone, now hopefully i'll put on some solid mass this offseason so i can come back with an impressive package next year

----------

